# Latex extender



## ouizul1

Howdy,

I'm looking for some sort of extender additive for latex paint. Something that will slow down the drying process without thinning the paint.

I want to use it like Gel Stain for a final rub down/wipe-off highlighting effect on some yard monsters. But Gel Stain is kind of limited in colors...as in no black. 

I tried water, but it doesn't really perform correctly. It just makes the paint thin and runny...almost like it's breaking down the paint. It also seems to speed up the drying process rather than slowing it down.

The art stores have extenders formulated for acrylic paints, but I don't know if it'll work with latex. And what the heck is a float medium for?

Anyway, thanks for the help...gotta run...projects are waiting, glue's drying, fumes are dissipating, and the stupid clock won't stop ticking!!


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel

I've used the acrylic extender in latex with no problems. Note, I'm talking about actual latex although I don't see why it would mess with latex paint since acrylic paint does have some latex in it.

Now I'm not sure if it will work with latex paint but to get latex to 'extend' you can add ammonia. 

Just avoid anything with alcohol. Alcohol makes latex curdle.


----------



## VillaHaunter

I use acrylic paint extender for latex house paint, it will most likely give you the results you want.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Okay, well first are you using a interior or exterior latex paint for what your doing? Your interior latex paint has driers in them so they will dry faster than an exterior latex paint will. The exteriors also have driers in them as well but also use the outside for it's drying, that's one of the reasons you don't paint in really cool temps outside. 

To slow your drying time on interior latex paints make sure that your temp in the room or area your working in is cooler than what it says on the can. I would suggest that you go to your local professional paint store and talk to them about what you can add for latex extenders. They should have something that you can buy right off the shelf. 

Also, make sure that you have good venting area for the solvents to escape when your painting. Remember there is a difference between, dry time and cure time. Dry time is mostly when it's dry to the touch and not tacky when you pull away your finger or hand. Cure time is when the paint is completely dry from the surface your painting to the outside of the paint. Most paints can take up to 30 days for interior and up to 90 days for exterior, depending on what your painting and the type of paint.


----------



## ouizul1

Excellent, excellent. Good responses from off three of you! Thanks.

I'm definitely going to try the acrylic extender. Did a bit of research while I was out of town and it seems all but the highest quality latex house paints are not really latex based, rather acrylic based. They're called "latex" because the acrylic looks and acts just like latex...only cheaper.

Good call on the interior versus exterior paint. Never gave that much thought to it before. Gonna have to reorganize the paints now.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I was steered to a product called Flowtrol at Dunn Edwards (no affiliation) when I was painting my kitchen cabinets and didn't want brush marks in the high gloss latex enamel I was using on them... This did "thin" the paint and certainly extended the dry time... I agree go to a paint store and ask... I was surprised how much knowledge the folks there had about painting... It's no wonder professional painters use these vendors instead of the big box home improvement stores....


----------



## Drago

Benjamin moore has a paint extender, nice product, used it before.


----------



## ouizul1

Thanks!

I saw the Floetrol stuff at Home Depot. It's only 10-20 percent acrylic (the balance being water). But for the price and ready availability, it's certainly worth a try.

Definitely gonna try the Benjamin Moore stuff, too. It's 100% acrylic and the price is good...about $15/gal. Just gotta drive halfway across the state to get some though.

Just for what it's worth, I'm trying to use it as a final finish on some creatures. The little guy in the picture was finished with gel stain. It would work on the big guy, but it only seems to come in brown and I'm searching for some variety.


----------

